# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  50 лучших вещей,сказанных мужчинами

## Irina

*50 лучших вещей,сказанных мужчинами*


1. Я люблю работу, она очаровывает меня.Я могу сидеть и смотреть на неё часами.
(с) Джером К. Джекер

2. Что если мир - иллюзия и ничего нет? Тогда я определенно переплатил за ковер. (с) Вуди Аллен

3. Доктор дает мне две недели жизни. Хорошо бы в августе.
(с) Ронни Шейкс

4. Многие мужчины, влюбившись в ямочку на щеке, по ошибке женятся на всей девушке.
(с) Стивен Ликок

5. Бокс - это дружеское кровоизлияние
(с) Эмиль кроткий 

[more]

6. Первый человек, бросивший ругательство вместо камня был творцом цивилизации.
(с) Зигмунд Фрэйд

7. Никогда свобода слова не бывает столь драгоценной, как при случайном ударе молотком по пальцу.
(с) Маршалл Ламзден

8. Трудные задачи выполняем немедленно, невозможные - чуть погодя.
(с) Девиз ВВС США

9. Щастье есть удовольствие без раскаяния. (с) Л.Н.Толстой
(435x24, 21Kb)
10. Я благодарен за то, что у меня есть два средних пальца, хотя неплохо бы иметь еще пару.
(с) Мерлин Мэнсон

11. Жизнь - это то, что с нами происходит пока мы строим планы.
(с) Джон Леннон

12. Я не всегда знаю, о чем говорю, но знаю, что прав.
(с) Мухамед Али

13. Мысли и женщины вместе не приходят. (с) М.Жванецкий

14. Я люблю микки-мауса больше, чем всех женщин которых знал.
(с) Уолт Дисней

15. Будучи трезвым, привратите в жизнь все свои пьяные обещания - это научит вас держать язык за зубами.
(с) Эрнест Хемингуэй

16. Я болел три дня и это прекрасно отразилось на моем здоровье.
(с) Сергей Довлатов

17. Вы сами, как никто другой во всей вселенной, заслуживаете своей любви и ппреданности
(с) Будда

18. Для того, чтобы заняться сексом женьщине нужна причина,мужчине - место (с) Билли Кристал

19. Я не мог дожтаться успеха и пустился в путь без него.
(с) Джонатан Винтерс

20. брак - это интересная форма поединка, по правилам которого ты должен спать с врагом.
(с) Ли Дениел

21. Я вегетарианец не потому, что я люблю животных, - просто я ненавижу растения.
(с) А.Уитни Браун

22. Если ваша жена хочет научится водить, не стойте на её пути.
(с) Стан Левинсон

23. Чтобы заполучить женщину, скажите ей, что вы импотент. Она неприменно проверит это.
(с) Кэри Грант

24. После двадцати лет жизни в браке я, кажется, начал понимать чего хочет женщина. Ответ на этот вопрос лежит где-то между диалогом и шоколадом.
(с) Мэл Гибсон

25. Есть только один путь к счастливому браку; коль скоро я отыщу его - женюсь снова.
(с) Клинт Иствуд

26. Электронный мозг будет думать за нас точно так же, как электрический стул за нас умирает.
(с) Станислав Ежи Лец

27. Задайтесь целью ежедневно делать то, что не по душе. Это золотое правило поможет вам выполнять свой долг без отвращения. (с) Марк Твен

28. Секс - это комедия положений.
(с) Дмитрий Храповицкий

29. Большинство людей счастливы настолько, насколько они саи решили быть счастливы.
(с) Авраам Линкольн

30. Ум говорит - мудрость слушает.
(с) Джими Хедрикс

31. Пиво - это еще одно докозательство того, что Господь любит нас и хочет, чтоб мы были счастливы.
(с) Бенжамин Франклин

32. Выйдешь в люди - заходи.
(с) Василий Туренко

33. Ничто так не портит цель, как попадание.
(с) Приписывается Н.Фаменко

34. Пессимист видит трудности при любой возможности; оптимист в любой трудности видит возможность.
Уинстон Черчиль

35. Есть только две бесконечные вещи: Вселенная и глупость. Хотя насчет вселенной я неуверен.
(с) Альберт Энштэйн

36. Самый надежный способ запомнить день рождения жены - забыть его хотябы один раз.
(с) Джозеф Коссман

37. Директор - такой же человек, как и все остальные, только он об этом не знает.
(с) Раймонд Черчель

38. Если жена тебе изменила, то радуйся, что она изменила тебе, а не отечеству.
(с) Антон Чехов

39. Из двух зол будь меньшим.
(с) Амброз Бирс

40. Бог подарил мужчине мозг и пенис , но, увы, когда работает один из них второму нехватает кровоснабжения.
(с) Робин Уильямс по поводу Клинтона и Левински

41. На своих ошибках учатся - на чужих делают карьеру.
(с) Александр Фюрстенберг

42. Я долго остаюсь под впечатлением, которое я произвел на женщину.
(с) Карл Краус

43. Я всегда говорил, что женщина должна быть как хороший фильм ужасов: чем больше места остается воображению, тем лучше.
(с) Альфред Хичкок

44. Возлюби ближнего своего как себя, но не будь близок с кем попало.
(с) Луис Бил

45. Миром правят молодые, когда состарятся.
(с) Джордж Бернард Шоу

46. Я могу прожить жизнь без необходимого, но без лишнего немогу.
(с) Михаил Светлов

47. Я никогда не бываю так занят, как в часы своего досуга.
(с) Цицерон

48. Холостяк - человек, у которого есть стол и диван, причем история дивана гораздо богаче.
(с) Хенрик Ягодзинский

49. I'll be back. (с) Арнольд Шварцнеггер

И напоследок немного позаимствовано у Мэла Гибсона:
50. Любовь для женщины - это что-то между диалогом и шоколадом. А для мужчины - что-то между сексом и пивом

----------

